# Postmates Wait Time Pay



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I keep getting orders from certain restaurants near my house, I get the pings from home. I don't mind them because I can call ahead and place the order. 

I've bumped into 2 issues though, lately. 

1. I call and place the order, but postmates cancels the order because the app detects that I am not moving. STUPID. They should have a button for that, "ORDER PLACED OVER PHONE, etc". 

2. I arrive at the restaurant, because I know it won't take too long. I place order, deliver food, and see that the payout has not increased from wait time. I am pretty sure that postmates claims to pay you for wait time if you have to place orders yourself. 

Anyone having these same issues? I used to wait for certain orders, because I seriously remember time being factored in, but now it's not worth it if they aren't even sticking to their word.


----------

